# Tapioca Farm June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Me once again, bring you another report from June of this year from Belgium.

Not seen anyone elses report on this place for a long time to be honest, and no history im sad to say!

Also, the sofa was very comfy to take the weight off my feet for a quick 5 mins 

Visited along with Skankypants, Miz Firestorm and Immortal Shadow.


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Tapioca Farm by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

As always, my photos for my report are unedited and straight out of the camera 

Hope you enjoyed

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Gemini (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazing, its as if they just, disappeared, lovely place, nice pics, loved it, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2014)

best set yet? perhaps or very close, awesome report mate very nice!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> best set yet? perhaps or very close, awesome report mate very nice!



Thanks very much mate. I am very happy with my photos from this place i must say


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2014)

Mmmm, quality street. No ammunition in this one? What's that red & white thing in the garden?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Mmmm, quality street. No ammunition in this one? What's that red & white thing in the garden?



No lol, sadly no ammo in this one. Nearly all places in Belgium have shotgun shells!! haha.
Not to sure on that red and white thing, there was no obvious way out to that part of the outside


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazing time capsule and a cracking report here.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 19, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Mmmm, quality street. No ammunition in this one? What's that red & white thing in the garden?



Looks like a crop spray to me



DirtyJigsaw said:


> Thanks very much mate. I am very happy with my photos from this place i must say



and you should be happy, I would be, some great shots there and shame its not this side of the channel


----------



## skankypants (Sep 19, 2014)

Great stuff pal,liked this place a lot,those chairs are the most comfiest thing I've ever sat on ...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 20, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Looks like a crop spray to me
> 
> 
> 
> and you should be happy, I would be, some great shots there and shame its not this side of the channel



Thanks very much  I can't wait to get a better camera tbh. I've outgrown try Canon 1000d. Still. A great camera and yeah I can get great shits with it still


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunning report this, the kettle still on the stove shows just how untouched this place is.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 21, 2014)

Quality.......


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2014)

Aaaah I love that little range, it would be perfect for my Chapel! Nice one DJ.


----------

